# Suggestion to Admin: New BB code for Soundcloud sharing in Blue Note



## Lyxen (Mar 16, 2011)

Taken From: http://blog.soundcloud.com/2009/07/...n-forums-5-step-guide-for-soundcloud-bb-code/


SoundCloud player in forums (5-step guide for SoundCloud BB code)
Forums have always been great places for fans and producers to congregate and talk about the music they love. Whether itâ€™s forums about specific genres, production tips or music software there are a lot of thriving communities out there. And SoundCloud is all about moving your music to where you really need it; to all the places where you want to discuss, share and play it. So hereâ€™s a short 5-step guide to show you how to allow SoundCloud tracks to be directly embedded into forum posts. It takes two minutes.

Note, to do this youâ€™ll need to have administrative rights of the forum. If youâ€™re just a user then you might want to send your admins a link to this post and ask nicely!

1) Go to your Admin Control Panel, then click on â€˜Add New BB codeâ€˜ option under â€˜Custom BB Codesâ€˜.

2) Enter the following info into the form fields:

Title: SoundCloud

BB Code Tag Name: soundcloud

Replacement: <object height="81" width="100%"><param name="movie" value="http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url={param}&amp;g=bb"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed allowscriptaccess="always" height="81" src="http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url={param}&amp;g=bb" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="100%"></embed></object> <a href="{param}">{param}</a>

Example: [soundcloud]http://soundcloud.com/matas/hobnotropic[/soundcloud]

Description: Embed the tracks from SoundCloud into your post. Use the track URL in your browser. For example, for http://soundcloud.com/forss/speech-craft-no-sleep-til-dawn-remix-by-forss it would be: [soundcloud]http://soundcloud.com/forss/speech-craft-no-sleep-til-dawn-remix-by-forss[/soundcloud]

3) Include a Button Image. (Note: this is optional but you should upload that image to your own server and host it from there: http://bit.ly/tV7mm).

4) Hereâ€™s the how it should all look:



5) Now, click â€˜Saveâ€˜ and thatâ€™s it! Your users will have a SoundCloud button in their post forms now. They simply click on the cloud button and paste their track URL address.



P.S. If youâ€™re a forum software developer yourself, donâ€™t hesitate to contact us at api@soundcloud.com or SoundCloud Google Group. There is potential for more advanced forum integration with SoundCloud.


----------

